# Disable magazine saftey



## Geegolly

Not a serious gunsmithing endeavor and it doesn’t really do anything to help your gun function better. This is probably a stupid modification and you probably should not do it

But if you take off the right side grip you will see a bar that goes up and down along the mag well and holding that bar in place and giving it resistance is a C shaped spring. Pop the little guy out with a screw driver or a knife and you have just disabled your magazine safety.

The only reason I WANT this on my gun, is incase the magazine pops out, I still want to be able to fire my gun.

Once again, if you care anything about your warranty of the gun or any possible legal ramifications, then you should probably not do this.


----------



## WoodLark

I assume you must be talking about the .380? The 9mm and .45 don't have a magazine safety.


----------



## stormbringerr

Geegolly said:


> Not a serious gunsmithing endeavor and it doesn't really do anything to help your gun function better. This is probably a stupid modification and you probably should not do it
> 
> But if you take off the right side grip you will see a bar that goes up and down along the mag well and holding that bar in place and giving it resistance is a C shaped spring. Pop the little guy out with a screw driver or a knife and you have just disabled your magazine safety.
> 
> The only reason I WANT this on my gun, is incase the magazine pops out, I still want to be able to fire my gun.
> 
> Once again, if you care anything about your warranty of the gun or any possible legal ramifications, then you should probably not do this.


the first thing i did when i got my bersa thunder was disable that dopy spring.why would you even post about it if you think its probably a _stupid_ thing to do???


----------

